# I had to do it. Couldn't help myself.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

http://utahguns.com/category/312/Ammo/listings/15294/A-22-shell.html

Please, I'm only going to let one go. No begging for more rounds.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that firm or would you take $4.95?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

$4.95!? Psssah, not a chance! I'm holding out. Thanks for axin'.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:O//:Quit teasing us


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

C'mon.....$4.95 is a great offer, I could go as high as $4.98, I just took inventory and I only have 4999, that one would put me a 5k and then I would feel so much better.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bowgy said:


> C'mon.....$4.95 is a great offer, I could go as high as $4.98, I just took inventory and I only have 4999, that one would put me a 5k and then I would feel so much better.


No sir. I just watched FOX news and they were talking about gun control. That means there's more ammo grabbing coming. I going to raise the price now.


----------

